# Aku 2020



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

is it too early to form this years AKU thread, is anyone else going to be giving the AKU entry test this year too? solid advice from everyone that went through the process in 2019 will be appreciated!


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

No, I think a threda like this should start by now. 
I'll be applying this year too. 
What's your plan to go about the admission process?


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

well i mean currently i’m just working on extracurriculars and like more focused on second year and stuff, i’m not sure if you remember but last year user complexity got into AKU, i talked to him privately and he said that you shouldn’t be too worried about the test, and it wasn’t as hard as people claim it to be but he might just be a genius, regardless i’m being practical and focusing on my second year score and stuff nowadays


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ahan okay. Good luck!

- - - Updated - - -



nawaal said:


> well i mean currently i’m just working on extracurriculars and like more focused on second year and stuff, i’m not sure if you remember but last year user complexity got into AKU, i talked to him privately and he said that you shouldn’t be too worried about the test, and it wasn’t as hard as people claim it to be but he might just be a genius, regardless i’m being practical and focusing on my second year score and stuff nowadays


If you don't mind me asking, what sort of extra-curriculars are you working on?
I hope the test isn't that hard too. It doesn't seem like that, based on the sample questions they have online.
But, you never know.


----------



## Holy silence (Feb 4, 2020)

nawaal said:


> well i mean currently i’m just working on extracurriculars and like more focused on second year and stuff, i’m not sure if you remember but last year user complexity got into AKU, i talked to him privately and he said that you shouldn’t be too worried about the test, and it wasn’t as hard as people claim it to be but he might just be a genius, regardless i’m being practical and focusing on my second year score and stuff
> nowadays


I gave the test last year. Unfortunately i couldn't pass it last time so I'm applying again this year. One thing that i can say now is that in the whole aku admission process luck plays a big role. Some people do alot of preparation and get in, while some dont even prepare for a day and get in. Each batch of aku is very diverse, for example there are people with straight B's to people with distinctions.
Moreover they changed the passing criteria last year. Previously, you had to pass the whole exam together( pure sciences and reasoning). That meant even if you performed badly in the science portion, if you managed to get a good score in the reasoning portion, you'd get shortlisted. But last year🙄, you had to pass both portions separately.


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

SilverLumos18 said:


> Ahan okay. Good luck!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


ah you know regular stuff, internships, volunteering, student government, musical instrument wagaira wagaira if you’d like to get a bit more detail about everything you can message me privately and get my linkedin i talk about most things there,


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

nawaal said:


> ah you know regular stuff, internships, volunteering, student government, musical instrument wagaira wagaira if you’d like to get a bit more detail about everything you can message me privately and get my linkedin i talk about most things there,


Suree.


----------



## Usama ali (Mar 24, 2020)

*AKU*



nawaal said:


> is it too early to form this years AKU thread, is anyone else going to be giving the AKU entry test this year too? solid advice from everyone that went through the process in 2019 will be appreciated!


hello i have a question do the online preparatory websites like topgrade helpful for preparing for the aku. does anyone have previous experience


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

now that dates are being moved forward, how’s everyone working on their applications, is this the right time to work on extracurriculars?


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey, so not working too much on the application. Obviously there's little to no extra-curriculars we can do rn. What are you doing these days?
What about your FSc Part 2 exams?


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

hey silver! well fsc p2 is cancellled, can’t say i’m not relieved, having to memorize all those long questions was slowly starting to eat my brain away, hmm i worked on a bit of extracurriculars these vacations, a lot of art work, and a classical musical course from yale (it went well with the violin playing) plus i’m heavily involved in the organisation i interned with, but that’s about it!


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ahan, that's great, Ma Sha Allah!
May the outcomes of this year turn out in our favour. Ameen.


----------



## Iqra10 (May 19, 2020)

How have you guys started the preperation for the aku test cuz now the test date is on 5th september so theres time which means that competition is very high.


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey everyone! This is all the material I used when I gave my entry test in 2018. Hope this helps y'all. 
Good Luck!
(Btw some of the material may no longer be relevant)


https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1_5NNogXPCC9YUXC2En93jMuY_MhqPm3k


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

hey everyone !I am planning on giving AKU test this year.I have obvioulsy heard that AKU is looking for all rounders.I am into debating and oratory school activites and have represented my school and won a few times .Is that enough ?


----------



## Abrar Ul Haq (May 24, 2020)

Hello guys Abrar here i am preparing for AKU . Last year unfortunately i was unable to clear Biology Section . Any good book for that?


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

does anyone know if i was supposed to attach my distinction certificate with my o levels result, i didnt because
- it wasnt attested
- it's an award 
but im confused now, a cambridge learner award isnt extracurriculars, at which stage of the application will they ask me for it?


----------



## eeman_ (May 3, 2020)

nawaal said:


> does anyone know if i was supposed to attach my distinction certificate with my o levels result, i didnt because
> - it wasnt attested
> - it's an award
> but im confused now, a cambridge learner award isnt extracurriculars, at which stage of the application will they ask me for it?


Hey, a friend of mine said that you should attach it with the stage II form i.e. after you've been shortlisted. It won't make a difference right now because you'll be shortlisted on the basis of your test score. 
Also, none of your documents have to be attested. They announced this relaxation in light of the pandemic


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

eeman_ said:


> Hey, a friend of mine said that you should attach it with the stage II form i.e. after you've been shortlisted. It won't make a difference right now because you'll be shortlisted on the basis of your test score.
> Also, none of your documents have to be attested. They announced this relaxation in light of the pandemic


cool, thanks


----------



## Emperor (Jun 6, 2020)

*Why Do I Need To Take A Second Provincial Test After AKU Test?*

Hi, I am applying to AKU this year from Balochistan. I have contacted the admission department, and they have told me that I must take a second provincial test required by the PMDC, after the AKU test if I'm shortlisted. I am not sure what this test is? Do I need to sit the UHS test?


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

Emperor said:


> Hi, I am applying to AKU this year from Balochistan. I have contacted the admission department, and they have told me that I must take a second provincial test required by the PMDC, after the AKU test if I'm shortlisted. I am not sure what this test is? Do I need to sit the UHS test?


hey, 
i think this means that you have to appear in the medical entrance test that is required for government colleges in balochistan, the same way students applying from punjab have to appear in the mdcat that is required for gov colleges all around punjab, the one by UHS


----------



## Emperor (Jun 6, 2020)

Yeah. Thanks. I think so too. I will confirm this from PMDC


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey guys, bazish here. I gave ETEA, AKU and NUMS last year. Okay so unfortunately due to some reasons i took a gap year. I'll be giving these 3 tests again this year and applying to any college i can 🙂 .How are you guys prepping for aku? We have alot of time this year thank god, but i guess the competition will be sky high.
ps:-
Im making a WhatsApp group for anyone giving mdcats(any) this year, i'll be also adding people from all the popular colleges like shifa, aku, Dow, KE, Kmc etc etc. If you guys/girls want to join, you're more than welcome. Dm me your numbers, i'll add them.


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

Bazish.khan said:


> Hey guys, bazish here. I gave ETEA, AKU and NUMS last year. Okay so unfortunately due to some reasons i took a gap year. I'll be giving these 3 tests again this year and applying to any college i can 🙂 .How are you guys prepping for aku? We have alot of time this year thank god, but i guess the competition will be sky high.
> ps:-
> Im making a WhatsApp group for anyone giving mdcats(any) this year, i'll be also adding people from all the popular colleges like shifa, aku, Dow, KE, Kmc etc etc. If you guys/girls want to join, you're more than welcome. Dm me your numbers, i'll add them.


hey bazish since you have experience with the AKU test could you verify if the science reasoning portion of the test is similar to the science reasoning portion in teh ACT tests.


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

nawaal said:


> Bazish.khan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, bazish here. I gave ETEA, AKU and NUMS last year. Okay so unfortunately due to some reasons i took a gap year. I'll be giving these 3 tests again this year and applying to any college i can 🙂 .How are you guys prepping for aku? We have alot of time this year thank god, but i guess the competition will be sky high.
> ...


Okay so i just did some act science questions on their officialwebsite. I think very few reasoning questions in aku's test were like that. The other act questions which I've done before were very easy so i dont think act science is very similar to the questions in aku's test. Majority were puzzles or logical reasoning type questions, and the maths portion consisted mostly of probability and sequence questions. Which i thought were tough even though i took math in alevels and gave SAT 1 twice, and scored very good in all of em. I myself am using brilliant.org for the science and math reasoning, and sat 1 math without calculator questions for practice.


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

ive been having such an issue with finding sindh textbook board books online, is there no way to access them all the way from punjab?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

nawaal said:


> ive been having such an issue with finding sindh textbook board books online, is there no way to access them all the way from punjab?


Dont you have any relatived in sindh? If not, search bookstores in urdu bazar karachi on google, you'll find many. Try calling them, tell them that you want these books. They'll tell you what to do if its possible. If even that doesn't workout, try going to any bookstores near you. Ask them if they can order these books from karachi. I myself had them sent to me by my relatives in sindh. For now, ive scanned XII year sindh biology book. I'll send it in the group dw.


----------



## eeman_ (May 3, 2020)

nawaal said:


> ive been having such an issue with finding sindh textbook board books online, is there no way to access them all the way from punjab?


I don't think we need them? If you check their resource list, they've endorsed PTB for Biology and Physics and Federal for Chemistry

Edit: check the top of each of the attached documents.
Biology: https://examinationboard.aku.edu/about-us/SyllabiList/HSSCI-Bio-RG.pdf
Chemistry: https://examinationboard.aku.edu/about-us/SyllabiList/HSSCI-Chemistry-RG.pdf
Physics: https://examinationboard.aku.edu/about-us/SyllabiList/HSSCI-Physics-RG.pdf


----------



## eeman_ (May 3, 2020)

Bazish.khan said:


> nawaal said:
> 
> 
> > Bazish.khan said:
> ...


What about the CARS section and other passage based questions on the American MCAT? Are they any similar to what appears on the AKU test for science reasoning? 
Also you mentioned doing SAT 1 math for practice, is that the level of questions you encountered on the test?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

eeman_ said:


> Bazish.khan said:
> 
> 
> > nawaal said:
> ...


Ive no idea about American mcat, all i know is that you have to give it after undergrad which makes it reasonably more complicated than something that's for high school grads. So i think no. 
As far as SAT 1 goes, its for practice. Cuz you wont have a calculator in the test and the questions are mcq type. And yes SOME questions are similar and the concepts for SAT 1 are also helpful in the test


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

eeman_ said:


> nawaal said:
> 
> 
> > ive been having such an issue with finding sindh textbook board books online, is there no way to access them all the way from punjab?
> ...


 Actually no, if you match the syllabus for the test, which is given on their website, with sindh's biology books they match word to word. Federal and punjab's biology books have extra stuff, and are missing some topics too.


----------



## eeman_ (May 3, 2020)

Bazish.khan said:


> eeman_ said:
> 
> 
> > nawaal said:
> ...


The test syllabus is the same as the one outlined in the resource guides linked above 😕 
And I just checked a few chapters in Bio PTB and matched them with the syllabus outline on the website. It's the same 😕 shouldn't we follow the books that they have endorsed? 😕


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

eeman_ said:


> Bazish.khan said:
> 
> 
> > eeman_ said:
> ...


Duno, last time i checked sindh's books were more similar. Even a very famous academy in karachi for aku, dr hussham, they also recommend sindh wali book for aku. 
BUT in aga khan schools(their high schools). They used punjab wali books for bio. I'd still suggest kai you check the biology syllabus on the website with ptb books.


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

basically i thought i’d just go through sindh’s bio and federal’s chem, ive just completed my fsc so i’m pretty well acquainted with the ptb books, if anyone knows where i could find the other two that’d be great, and bazish it would be such a help if you could send it in the group, thanks in advance -


----------



## Khan Rimsha (Jul 5, 2020)

I have also been searching the internet for Sindh Board books but to no avail, though i did find the biology first year notes on ratta.pk but i am not sure about its authenticity


----------



## asdfqw (Jun 14, 2020)

So the AKU test has been postponed again to October 4th?


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

any international students writing aku test on oct 4??


----------



## r.sx026 (Oct 5, 2020)

hi guys! im an international student and my AKU entrance test is on 9th oct in Dubai. I wanted to know if the entrance exam in Pakistan was on 4th oct or is it on the 9th as well? and if any of you have given the exam how was it?


----------



## eeman_ (May 3, 2020)

*Shortlisted For The Interview*

hey guys! so now that the results are out, who here has been shortlisted for the next stage?


----------



## Analyzat (Dec 7, 2019)

Oooh I did! Finally the thread's back alive lol!


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Analyzat said:


> Oooh I did! Finally the thread's back alive lol!



It always has been😂. Just not here. Most of the people were added to the group i talked bout.



Anyways, congratsssss. How's your prep? Did you get the date? My interview is on 1st😰


----------



## r.sx026 (Oct 5, 2020)

I also got shortlisted for the interview but I didnt get the date yet. Did you get it?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

r.sx026 said:


> I also got shortlisted for the interview but I didnt get the date yet. Did you get it?


Yesss na. I just said uper. My interview is on 1st November😩


----------



## r.sx026 (Oct 5, 2020)

best of luck


----------



## Analyzat (Dec 7, 2019)

My preps bad. Nope about the interview date. Feeling nervous. Also good luck on your interview!


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Analyzat said:


> My preps bad. Nope about the interview date. Feeling nervous. Also good luck on your interview!


Thankyouuu. Do remember to pray for me 🙏. 
Btw your interview will most probably be on 5/6th November. I called the aku admissions office. And thats what they said.


----------



## skfat (Nov 1, 2020)

Did anyone in Lahore get an interview date yet?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

skfat said:


> Did anyone in Lahore get an interview date yet?


 Yes a friend of mine gave his interview in lahore yesterday


----------



## skfat (Nov 1, 2020)

I see you also have given your interview. What questions (if any) did they ask about COVID19 ?


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

When is the final decision expected?


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

*AKU Admission*

Can sts' applying to AKU in 2021 be guided by the sts' of AKU or those who've written the AKU test, please? 
Currently studying 2nd year - federal board


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

Najah said:


> Can sts' applying to AKU in 2021 be guided by the sts' of AKU or those who've written the AKU test, please?
> Currently studying 2nd year - federal board


Sure. What do you need help for?


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

shaheerahmed said:


> Sure. What do you need help for?


The entrance test.


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

Najah said:


> The entrance test.


In 2018 and before, it used to be two separate subjects: Language (English) and Sciences (Biology, Chemistry, Physics, Math reasoning and Science reasoning). One needed to pass both the subjects to pass the test. From 2019 and onward the style have been changed. Now only science paper takes place with two sections:
Section A (Science Achievement Component) -- Biology, Chemistry, Physics. 20 questions per subject making total questions 60 in section A. There is negative marking of 0.25 in this section.
Section B (Cumulative Science and Math Reasoning Component) -- Math reasoning and science reasoning. 30 questions per subject making total question 60 in section B. There is no negative marking in this section.
Each year a threshold percentage for passing is made for each Section by taking the top 300 students in account. For 2020, Science Achievement Component had threshold of 70% and Cumulative Science and Math Reasoning Component had threshold of 74%. If one had more than 70% in Section AND more than 74% in Section B then he/she would have passed and shortlisted for interview.


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

shaheerahmed said:


> In 2018 and before, it used to be two separate subjects: Language (English) and Sciences (Biology, Chemistry, Physics, Math reasoning and Science reasoning). One needed to pass both the subjects to pass the test. From 2019 and onward the style have been changed. Now only science paper takes place with two sections:
> Section A (Science Achievement Component) -- Biology, Chemistry, Physics. 20 questions per subject making total questions 60 in section A. There is negative marking of 0.25 in this section.
> Section B (Cumulative Science and Math Reasoning Component) -- Math reasoning and science reasoning. 30 questions per subject making total question 60 in section B. There is no negative marking in this section.
> Each year a threshold percentage for passing is made for each Section by taking the top 300 students in account. For 2020, Science Achievement Component had threshold of 70% and Cumulative Science and Math Reasoning Component had threshold of 74%. If one had more than 70% in Section AND more than 74% in Section B then he/she would have passed and shortlisted for interview.


Thank you!!!


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

Has anyone received any word from AKU?


----------



## skfat (Nov 1, 2020)

No, nothing yet. Initially they said mid December but now they are like end of December . And there are still chances of delay.


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## r.sx026 (Oct 5, 2020)

skfat said:


> No, nothing yet. Initially they said mid December but now they are like end of December . And there are still chances of delay.


They said they will definitely release by the end of December... they won't delay till jan


----------



## RAFIA24 (Jan 8, 2021)

Anyone in waiting list this year in AKU MBBS Admission.


----------



## SAAD1122 (Jan 20, 2021)

RAFIA24 said:


> Anyone in waiting list this year in AKU MBBS Admission.


Yes, me!:?:?


----------



## Ahmed Zaman (Apr 23, 2020)

Does anybody know a candidate who was waitlisted and didn't get in in the previous years?


----------



## HamzuN (Nov 16, 2020)

Me too 
Any hopes, chances? Inshallah.... any news for us, the ones from whom patience is expected.


----------



## zainab.a.h (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m on the waitlist too !!


----------



## zainab.a.h (Aug 15, 2020)

Ahmed Zaman said:


> Does anybody know a candidate who was waitlisted and didn't get in in the previous years?



I was reading the "getting into aku" thread and apparently they don’t keep many people on the waitlist which is pretty relieving to hear! Aku said they’ll tell us by mid feb, InshaAllah we all get in 🙂


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

zainab.a.h said:


> I was reading the "getting into aku" thread and apparently they don’t keep many people on the waitlist which is pretty relieving to hear! Aku said they’ll tell us by mid feb, InshaAllah we all get in 🙂


IA! Praying for you all


----------



## SAAD1122 (Jan 20, 2021)

zainab.a.h said:


> I was reading the "getting into aku" thread and apparently they don’t keep many people on the waitlist which is pretty relieving to hear! Aku said they’ll tell us by mid feb, InshaAllah we all get in 🙂


Hey zainab, did you got admission in AKU?


----------



## SAAD1122 (Jan 20, 2021)

HamzuN said:


> Me too
> Any hopes, chances? Inshallah.... any news for us, the ones from whom patience is expected.


Hey Hamza, did you got admission in AKU?


----------

